# Help wanted on flight connections and customs



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Travel agents have said that 3 hours isn't long enough to get our belongs, check our visas etc. at Auckland Airport and then to be able to get a connecting flight to New Plymouth. If we miss the connecting flight, then we will have to pay extra for the next available flight. So advice will be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Travel agents have said that 3 hours isn't long enough to get our belongs, check our visas etc. at Auckland Airport and then to be able to get a connecting flight to New Plymouth. If we miss the connecting flight, then we will have to pay extra for the next available flight. So advice will be much appreciated.
> Thanks


That's a difficult one. If everything goes smoothly, then yes - it will be enough. You'd get away with being at the Domestic terminal half an hour in advance.

However, add in the risk factor - delayed international flight, customs & immigration maybe longer than average because you're new immigrants, handling maybe more luggage than you'd take on holiday, the inter-terminal bus running late - I think I can see why they're erring on the cautious side.

How about paying a little bit more and getting a domestic ticket one up from the 'super saver', but booking on a later flight. Then if you do get through earlier, and there are spaces on the Christchurch flight, you could catch an earlier flight.

Regardless - Domestic terminal has a couple of good places to pick up some eats and drink. If you like salads head towards 'Sumo Salad' - I always pick up a fruit salad with muesli & yoghurt here before flying to Wellington. Or if it's that time of the day and you want a drink, find the 'Bach Alehouse' - see Dining at the domestic terminal. - Auckland Airport

And the coffee will be good. There are very few places in New Zealand where an 'average' cup of coffee would be acceptable.


----------



## padavio72 (Nov 20, 2009)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Travel agents have said that 3 hours isn't long enough to get our belongs, check our visas etc. at Auckland Airport and then to be able to get a connecting flight to New Plymouth. If we miss the connecting flight, then we will have to pay extra for the next available flight. So advice will be much appreciated.
> Thanks


Hi,
When we came over we stayed in Auckland for a few days to have a little look around. It worked out well as it took away the concerns that you are having now. However, I came over for a visit a few years ago and bought a Flexi-saver ticket. Should your international flight be delayed, you would have the facility to change your ticket to a later flight for a small fee. If your international flight is not delayed three hours should be plenty of time to catch your domestic flight.
It would be difficult if you have lots of heavy cases, otherwise you could easily walk from the international to the domestic terminal in 10 minutes.

Good luck.


----------



## 123laura (Jan 14, 2011)

padavio72 said:


> Hi,
> When we came over we stayed in Auckland for a few days to have a little look around. It worked out well as it took away the concerns that you are having now. However, I came over for a visit a few years ago and bought a Flexi-saver ticket. Should your international flight be delayed, you would have the facility to change your ticket to a later flight for a small fee. If your international flight is not delayed three hours should be plenty of time to catch your domestic flight.
> It would be difficult if you have lots of heavy cases, otherwise you could easily walk from the international to the domestic terminal in 10 minutes.
> 
> Good luck.


Can't you just buy a through ticket? Surely then you don't have anything to worry about?


----------



## padavio72 (Nov 20, 2009)

123laura said:


> Can't you just buy a through ticket? Surely then you don't have anything to worry about?


Yes, but you would have to book the international flight with air new zealand.


----------

